# Jet 708480K JPS-30 Quality Hybrid Saw for under $800



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have the same saw with cast iron wings and I agree with everything you say. I'm particularly pleased with the fence.

Be advised that you can (and probably will eventually) get a saw dust build up that will prevent the spindle lock from engaging. It's easy to fix when it happens with an air compressor.

In my case, I work with a lot of hard woods, including some very hard woods, and I would like a little more power, especially when I am using a dado stack.

Petty problem - When I got mine the wrench for the arbor screw would not fit onto the nut. The wrench was poorly machined and there was a lip around the inside of the socket. I probably spent an hour with a dremel grinder to clean up that lip.

I find that even with a good high volume dust collector attached, I still get a lot of sawdust building up underneath the table. I manually clear it out on a somewhat regular basis.

Get a good thin kerf blade. I use the thin kerf WW II.

I would give it 4 stars also.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Nice review Ryan. I am sure this will bring you years of good service.

I have the Jet JWTS-10 and have been very pleased with it. Its only 1-1/2 hp, but with the double drive belt, its supposed to deliver more power to the blade than a traditional single belt system. I've cut up to 6/4 hardwoods and even some Ipe with a full kerf Freud with ease. Does this one have the same double belt system? I did have to add a new Shop Fox fence but it looks like yours is good to go.

On a side note, I had a small problem with the factory fence so I emailed Jet. I always try an email first if the problem is something I can live with temporarily because I think one can get a better understanding of their customer service as opposed to calling and they have to help you. I sent the first email regarding the problem, after two months, no response. I sent another email, 3 weeks go by, no response. I sent a third and after 3 more weeks, no response. I then sent an email stating I was in the market to start a WW shop and wanted to make a huge purchase directly through them if possible. I received an email within a few hours from Jet stating they couldn't wait to help me. Go figure. So, if you have a problem, I suggest a phone call as opposed to an email.

Anyway, thanks for the review and I hope if you do need their CS, it will be a better experience than mine. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I have enjoyed mine.


----------



## hypnos (Dec 25, 2008)

I bought the saw with the cast iron wings a few months ago and it's great except for the fact that the saw keeps tripping when I'm ripping and even one time when I was crosscutting with dado blades a notch in a 1"x1" piece of pine. This saw should not be tripping when I'm ripping 2×4 pine, I'm using a ZCI and a splitter. One of these days I'll get around to calling their support, but has anyone else had this problem? I don't think it's a lack of power going to the saw, I have it on it's own 20A circuit most of the time. It's a pain having to stop, open the cabinet and hit the reset button and get back to where you're at in the cut, plus watch out - if you forget to hit the stop the saw starts right back up when you hit the reset.


----------



## stevenmadden (Dec 10, 2009)

I think this saw has a splittter rather than a riving knife. I could be wrong.


----------



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

I have the same saw and love it. I'm new to woodworking and probably have not had the experience with it that others have but it seems to have plenty of power for most any cut. I'm sure if the going got tough on some 8/4 stock the simple solution is to slow down…unless you've got a deadline the next day, we're not in a race.

The steel wings are not a problem for me either, especially since I replace the left one with a Bench Dog cast iron router table insert.


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

hypnos,

The switch inside the saw is probably a thermal-overload switch. Given the fairly low load, if your saw is still under warranty I'd call and get it fixed. It simply shouldn't trip under the conditions you describe.


----------

